

~~ is faster than Math.floor() in JavaScript - afshinmeh
https://coderwall.com/p/9b6ksa

======
mooism2
I clicked through and found ~~ is 6% _slower_ in my browser on my machine.

Any statement about javascript performance has to state which javascript
implementations it applies to.

~~~
afshinmeh
Yup, correct. But ~~ is faster in 90% of tests (not all)

